# Bellator: Multiple title fights planned for 'Rampage'-Ortiz PPV



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...hts-as-undercard-of-rampage-ortiz-pay-per-vie



> *Bellator: Multiple title fights planned for 'Rampage'-Ortiz PPV*
> 
> by Matt Erickson on Aug 06, 2013 at 2:20 pm ET
> 
> ...


I'd like them to make Curran or Chandler fight the main event. Sporting wise either are the most significant fighters BFC has. Socially it's Tito vs Rampage of course but that is my hope.


----------

